# My ipad



## SKG.....1995 (Apr 7, 2014)

I have a iPad. It's a 5.1.1, I think? Why when I'm on it all of ah sudden it flashes to the icon home page? And in my settings under updates it won't let me download the update that's there, what's wrong?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

See if updating the iPad through iTunes helps fix the issue.


----------

